
Energy Costs at Record Lows - artsandsci
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/energy-costs-at-record-lows-thanks-to-natural-gas-and-clean-energy/
======
masonic
"the analysis finds that steeply falling costs for renewables and other clean
energy technologies has made _traditional electricity fuels — namely coal and
oil_ — less competitive than ever before."

Is _oil_ burned as a regional electricity source _anywhere_ in the USA? Even
oil production regions tend to have more natural gas than they know what to do
with for electrical generation.

Despite Scientific American's broad language, the BCSE paper gives _no_ data
on _transportation fuels_ , which are not a significant portion of your
average American household's energy costs.

